# Makaii Magnetic Knife Strip (Review)



## DerSnap (Aug 13, 2013)

Greetings Everyone!
I thought I would try and contribute to the forum being new and all here. Lately I been on a quest for a decent magnetic knife strip, and after testing a few, searching I came up with the one I posted below with some pictures. Sorry if the quality is not perfect but it came off my iphone.

Some of the criteria I wanted:

Good strong magnets.
Nice looking wood (not plastic).
Decent size.
Actual wood covering the magnets (safer for blades).
Hopefully something not disposable, or over priced.

After trying a few different products that went from Zwilling dual magnetic strips which in my humble opinion did not look right, but also left the knife edge vulnerable to the exposed magnets hard rails. The other offering I tried barely held my knifes on, with many hot zones which I deemed dangerous to falling, and or just poor fasteners for the wall. Finally after some searching I found Makaii which is out of Berlin. http://www.makaii.de (site in German only).

Not only did they offer a variety of woods such as :
Maple
Indian Apple
Beach wood
Cherry
Makassar
American Walnut
teak
Zebrano,
just to name a few,
they also had various sizes and option ranging from 24cm up to 144cm in length. Oh yes, and their prices where quite reasonable. I opted for the 48cm Makassar wood (exotic-looking). 
Specification:
length 48cm:
width 4.2 cm
depth 3.0 cm.

Packaging came in a cardboard tube, wrapped in paper with the nice part note personally thanking me for my purchase, hand signed.  The note was also a template page for where you would place the holes for the two magnetic anchors which you can see in the picture. 







Setting up is pretty straight forward and with a little extra care in making sure everything is level and flat one should have no problems. 

1. First you take the paper template, a level and mark your two holes to be drilled.
2. After drilling the two holes you screw in the two magnetic anchors/fasteners.
3. Attach the magnetic knife strip by aligning the back of the magnetic strip against the fasteners on the wall. Its all held up magnetically so you can remove it easily for cleaning. But it held strongly!
4. Finally you simply add your knife.

Basically this is a real nice product with some nice little signature quality signs on corners, and the back. It should look fine in many a nice kitchen.

I for one am posting this because in this day and age with so much disposable products, over-charged, and lack of places to find solutions from people who care I figured this needed to be shared. Hopefully this also helps some of our other fellow blade lovers.

Great, service, great product, to which I feel matches the quality of a fine blade.

Cheers and thanks for reading,
Shamus

More Pics:


----------



## wsfarrell (Aug 13, 2013)

Very nice review, thanks. Good to see a viable alternative to the Mag Blok.

And you're right---I can't believe the number of "high end" stores that still use the exposed metal knife strips.


----------



## DerSnap (Aug 13, 2013)

I believe the exposed strips are just because there is not many options. If I couldn't search in Deutsch I might have not found this. In life it looks also a lot nicer.


----------



## Baby Huey (Aug 19, 2013)

Metal seems to be more sterile than wood in a lot of consumers eyes. Probably one of the reasons.


----------



## DerSnap (Aug 19, 2013)

but metal with nooks and crannies, or exposed mineral magnets.

Multiple strips do have their advantages also so I am not knocking all other magnetic strips (just so I don't get hated on).


----------



## agp (Aug 28, 2013)

Pics are gone 

I myself need a knife strip. Any recommendations?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Aug 28, 2013)

agp said:


> Pics are gone



They are still there for me.


----------



## Von blewitt (Aug 28, 2013)

Me too


----------



## DerSnap (Aug 28, 2013)

I never took the links down, and server is always up on decent backbone.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Aug 29, 2013)

Nice review.

Thanks for sharing, Shamus!


----------



## DerSnap (Jan 13, 2014)

Just a quick update as I had some time and edit the video of the knife rack/strip.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NlsYOmdTyXA 

There is a video above and I think I added a few more pictures on dersnap.com if anyone is interested. Nothing major just a video scrolling around.

Cheers,
Shamus


----------

